# kazaa herrscht!!! _..::umfrage::.._



## gremmlin (1. August 2001)

ich hab von den vielen neuen mp3-download proggies ein paar durchprobiert und bin zum ergebnis gekommen, dass kazaa echt genial ist!!!
was für progs benützt ihr???

mfg, gremmlin;-)


----------



## Jarod (1. August 2001)

*alternative?*

also kazaa is schon recht gut..

ich teste zur zeit dieses eDonkey...
das soll auch ganz nett sein.

greetz

:: jarod ::


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. August 2001)

also ich nutze Morpheus von Musiccity.com

Kazaa und MusicCity sind wohl das gleiche!


----------



## GoLLuM (21. August 2001)

*also...*

... zum saugen von mp3s is morpheus/kazaa/musiccity das beste. ich benutze es.

edonkey2000 is gut für filme, warez etc.


----------



## dash (21. August 2001)

*Re: also...*



> _Original geschrieben von GoLLuM _
> *... zum saugen von mp3s is morpheus/kazaa/musiccity das beste. ich benutze es.
> 
> edonkey2000 is gut für filme, warez etc. *



Zum musiksaugen würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Audiogalaxy raten, da kriegt man echt immer alles...  

Für Filme ist noch Direct Connect (http://www.neo-modus.com) ganz brauchbar, ansonsten eDonkey2000, wie GoLLuM schon sagte...


----------



## NeoX (21. August 2001)

*...*

morpheus natürlich...

früher napster aber das hat sich ja erledigt... schade eigentlich...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. August 2001)

ja sicher aber bei morpheus bekommt man echt mehr als beim good old napster


----------



## GoLLuM (31. August 2001)

aber napster war "damals" schon das beste.

was mich an audiogalaxy nervt, ist, das man es im internet bzw im browser-fenster benutz. find ich irgednwie doof. ich weiß zwar nich warum, aber mag ich net 

naja, dann mal föhliches weitersaugen. (hab ich von irgendwem geklaut, das zitat, sorry nich böse sein!)


----------

